# VIP211k on Hopper/Joey Antenna?



## richierich32

Can the VIP211k be connected to the Hopper antenna as an extra receiver at home (for those times that someone is not traveling in their RV)? Just curious as I am considering buying the Tailgater but this could influence my decision. There are 2 questions here...is it technically possible (and if so, how) and is it permitted by Dish.

Thanks for your responses!


----------



## gov

Are you asking about the USB OTA dongle attachment for the Hopper?


----------



## richierich32

gov;3197655 said:


> Are you asking about the USB OTA dongle attachment for the Hopper?


No, I'm referring to the actual satellite dish.


----------



## P Smith

permitted if the STB included in your account

now if you will tell what cable you mean ? 
from Solo node output coax taken by H's input ...

what LNBF you have / how many outputs from it ? do you have DPP44 ?
please make detail description of all the components to answer to your questions


----------



## richierich32

P Smith;3197674 said:


> permitted if the STB included in your account
> 
> new if you will tell what cable you mean ?
> from Solo node output coax taken by H's input ...
> 
> what LNBF you have / how many outputs from it ? do you have DPP44 ?
> please make detail description of all the components to answer to your questions


I am not really familiar with this equipment so i will do my best to describe my set up. The outside dish is a "dish hd" with a "Dp plus" Lnb. Two coax cables run to my basement where I have a "Solo Node" switch. The switch has two inputs from the satellite dish, one output to the "host" hopper and another output to the "client(s)".

I am a new member to this forum, so not sure if I can post pics or not. If I can, I could post some photos of my setup.


----------



## richierich32

The Lnb is a three head with I believe four connectors. I googled it and believe it is the 1000.2 Lnb.


----------



## P Smith

richierich32 said:


> The Lnb is a three head with I believe four connectors. I googled it and believe it is the 1000.2 Lnb.


then you'll need to run additional coax from LNBF to the 211k (be careful, one of these four connectors at LNBF is input for additional [side dish] LNBF), but only if it activated under your account (is it ?)


----------



## KySats

Yes you CAN use the 211 with the same dish as the Hopper/Joey. The Dish has THREE connectors available and only two are being used fro the Hopper/Node connection. Simply run a coax from the THIRD connection on the LNB to the ground block (DO NOT use the 4th connection), form the ground block to the receiver and you should be good to go... remember to run a check switch to confirm you are pointing at the correct satellites...


----------



## Grandude

I have a 211k and two Hoppers/one Joey running at home. Since two Hoppers, and two separate dishes, I also have a DPP44 as P Smith mentioned and needed when you have a setup like mine.
I think it is preferred to have the 211 connected at home when not being used as a tailgater which means you will always know it is functioning ok for when you go tailgating and it will also receive updates of software/firmware when released.

I did get one of those calls from Dish having me verify that all receivers, Hoppers, Joey and 211 were present at my house. I guess they wanted to make sure I wasn't account stacking. Annoying to have to run around and give her the info from each unit.
I haven't seen anyone else complain about this and wonder why I was picked!


----------



## tmoe61

Ok, I am very very frustrated!!! I a new dish customer and very happy with the hopper system. My technician came and installed a hopper, a super joey, and 3 joeys in 4 rooms. I had the technician hook up a 5th room to the dish without a receiver so I could mover a receiver from another room from time to time when I had guests. Then I had a bright idea. I have a 5th wheel camper. So I purchased a vip 211z receiver and a pathway x2 mobile satellite dish and it works great!!!! So I want to use that vip 211z in my 5th room at home since I am paying 7 dollars a month for service on the 211. All the forums says this is no problem, but evey dish rep I talk to says it cannot be done. They say the 2 systems are incompatible in the home. HELP!!!!! Can someone give me some guidance?????? Thanks in advance. I don't want to spend another 7 bucks for another home receiver when I have one in my camper that sits idle most of the time!!!!! Also, I saw the earlier post about using the 3 connector on the lnb but all 3 of mine are currently hooked up to some type of switch splitter. I currently have the use of 5 tuners in 4 rooms. I just want to use my vip 211z in my guest room downstairs!!! Arrrrrgggghhh!


----------



## RBA

tmoe61 said:


> Ok, I am very very frustrated!!! I a new dish customer and very happy with the hopper system. My technician came and installed a hopper, a super joey, and 3 joeys in 4 rooms. I had the technician hook up a 5th room to the dish without a receiver so I could mover a receiver from another room from time to time when I had guests. Then I had a bright idea. I have a 5th wheel camper. So I purchased a vip 211z receiver and a pathway x2 mobile satellite dish and it works great!!!! So I want to use that vip 211z in my 5th room at home since I am paying 7 dollars a month for service on the 211. All the forums says this is no problem, but evey dish rep I talk to says it cannot be done. They say the 2 systems are incompatible in the home. HELP!!!!! Can someone give me some guidance?????? Thanks in advance. I don't want to spend another 7 bucks for another home receiver when I have one in my camper that sits idle most of the time!!!!! Also, I saw the earlier post about using the 3 connector on the lnb but all 3 of mine are currently hooked up to some type of switch splitter. I currently have the use of 5 tuners in 4 rooms. I just want to use my vip 211z in my guest room downstairs!!! Arrrrrgggghhh!


You are different from the original poster. Your 3 ports are already in use so you need an additional switch to add another receiver. The 211 you have should be owned so you can turn it off and save the $7 and end up spending that on extra Joey.for extra bedroom.


----------



## tmoe61

But if turn the 211 off I won't get any programming on it for the camper right? Am I missing something?


----------



## Grandude

tmoe61 said:


> But if turn the 211 off I won't get any programming on it for the camper right? Am I missing something?


If you only use it say for a couple of weeks a year, it would make more sense to call Dish when you want to use it in the camper and have them activate it. Then when through camping, call Dish again and have it deactivated. Then the $7 could be more beneficial to you if spent on another Joey for the 5th room.

If you use your camper off and on for most of the year, this wouldn't be logical to do. Then you would need to add a switch into your cabling system so that the line to the 5th room is not interconnected to the Hopper/Joey system so that a 211 can be connected to your Dish system.

By switch, I mean a DPP44 or maybe a DPP33 switch from Dish and you would have to do a bit, maybe quite a bit of rearranging
the existing cables. The switch would have to be between the Dish and the H/J node.

There are many diagrams of how this would/should be done. Probably find them doing a search or someone here can point you to the diagrams.

Since Dish balks about doing it you will probably have to do it yourself or hire someone to do it. I did all of mine and am in my 70s so know it can be done but depending on your house, it may be a daunting task. However, it could also be very simple if
you have access to and the node is close to the Dish.

Good luck


----------



## richierich32

This can be done! Attached is an image for my current setup with a Hopper, Super Joey, (2) Joey's, and a Vip211k all active and on the same account. I will upload another image later with the connections labeled.


----------



## tmoe61

If you could upload with connections labeled that would be awesome!!!!! Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## RBA

richierich32 said:


> This can be done! Attached is an image for my current setup with a Hopper, Super Joey, (2) Joey's, and a Vip211k all active and on the same account. I will upload another image later with the connections labeled.


This diagram may not work for your set up you need a duo node with 2 Hoppers.Whoops I maybe wrong I thought you had 2 Hoppers but you have a SJ & a Hoppere.


----------



## tmoe61

Don't forget the labeled diagram Richierich!!!! Thanks.


----------



## richierich32

See attached pdf with labeled connections. Here is what you'll need:

DPP44 Switch available here: http://www.amazon.com/Dish-Network-DPP-44-Switch/dp/B004EC30P2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1435333822&sr=8-1&keywords=dpp44

Integrator 200235 available here: http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=200235

Solo Node 185834 available here: http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=185834&d=DISH-Network-185834-Solo-Node-For-Hopper%2FJoey-(185834)&q=solo%20node

Tap 190506 available here: http://www.amazon.com/Dish-Network-Hopper-TAP-190506/dp/B00KLEM7HE


----------



## tmoe61

I really appreciate Richierich!!! This is perfect.


----------



## Geeze

richierich32 said:


> Can the VIP211k be connected to the Hopper antenna as an extra receiver at home (for those times that someone is not traveling in their RV)? Just curious as I am considering buying the Tailgater but this could influence my decision. There are 2 questions here...is it technically possible (and if so, how) and is it permitted by Dish.
> 
> Thanks for your responses!


For me the answer was NO. I just had Dish installed and the installer could not get my 211Z to work in my garage. When he called Dish they told him it is incompatable for use with a dish setup with a Hopper and Joeys. The receiver will get a few channels but not many. The answer is to install another Dish just for the 211Z. I have a installer coming back next week to put in the second dish.


----------



## richierich32

Geeze said:


> For me the answer was NO. I just had Dish installed and the installer could not get my 211Z to work in my garage. When he called Dish they told him it is incompatable for use with a dish setup with a Hopper and Joeys. The receiver will get a few channels but not many. The answer is to install another Dish just for the 211Z. I have a installer coming back next week to put in the second dish.


Unless you're ok with two dishes mounted on your house, I wouldn't settle for this answer. Show your Dish installer the attached diagram. This setup works and is completely functional with all channels available on all Dish Hopper, Joey's and the 211.


----------



## NYDutch

Geeze said:


> For me the answer was NO. I just had Dish installed and the installer could not get my 211Z to work in my garage. When he called Dish they told him it is incompatable for use with a dish setup with a Hopper and Joeys. The receiver will get a few channels but not many. The answer is to install another Dish just for the 211Z. I have a installer coming back next week to put in the second dish.


I have a Hopper and Joey connected to a Solo Node and Tap using a 1000.4 dish and DPP LNBF. The third LNBF port is connected to our VIP211k and we get all subscribed channels on all receivers. If we decide to add a Super Joey or another Hopper, then I'll have to get creative with a setup like Richie's.


----------

